# New Ink Acquisitions



## idigjars (Oct 29, 2007)

Made a trade this weekend for a few inks I needed for my Carter 1897 cone collection.  Got the three in the one pic and also the case to house my inks.  The only problem is the case won't hold them all.  66 of them in there though.  Paul


----------



## idigjars (Oct 29, 2007)

A closeup of the ink on the left.  Some nice color striations showing.


----------



## idigjars (Oct 29, 2007)

The new display case and the collection.


----------



## annie44 (Oct 29, 2007)

Beautiful display case and collection!  Which color variants are the most scarce in the Carter's?


----------



## idigjars (Oct 29, 2007)

Lightest yellows, teals are tough also.  thanks, Paul


----------



## Tony14 (Oct 29, 2007)

Ive always loved those! Im gonna start working on colors of em. I just have the common ones haha.


----------



## tigue710 (Oct 29, 2007)

very nice display.  What set up are you using for your light box?  If you dont mind sharing...


----------



## idigjars (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello Tigue, I put two Daylight Fluorescent lights on the case to add some light.  I am counting mostly on the outside light for now but I used the lights to try and bring out the colors of the inks because they were so dark.  Take care, Paul


----------



## capsoda (Oct 29, 2007)

Excellent collection of Carters Paul.


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice display!   Where did you get the case?  Good idea for the inks[]


----------



## idigjars (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello Everybody, thanks for looking at my inks.  I got the case from the collector that had the ink collection I traded for.  I think it would be easy enough to duplicate the process for this case.  It is pretty simple but eye appealing also.  You all take care and good luck collecting.  I will try and post my Piso medicine collection up soon.  I love those also in oddball colors and all the advertising go-withs also.  Best regards!  Paul


----------



## tigue710 (Oct 30, 2007)

So those first two pics were just with the day glo lights in the display?


----------



## CanYouDigIt! (Nov 26, 2007)

Beautiful display Paul     those Carters come in some nice shade variations. Do you collect any of the other type Carter's bottles? master inks ect. 
 Best regards vic


----------



## Dansalata (Dec 7, 2007)

WOW! BEAUTIFUL INKS AND DISPLAY, THANKS!!!


----------



## idigjars (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks Danny!  Don't you collect inks?  I think I have seen your name on ebay?

 Email me if you have any extra cones to sell please.  Thanks and Best regards!  Paul


----------



## idigjars (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Vic, sorry I didnt' see your post before.  I collect any Carter cone ink.  I do have some masters and other stuff but try and concentrate on the cones.  I also collect unembossed cones in nice colors.  I have a Carter Thermometer but do you know there are 3 different types based on what part of the country you lived in?  I just found that out when I made the trade for some of these cones.  I traded an original wooden backed tin sign probably from the twenties for alot of those cones.  Anyway, email me and let me know what you collect.  Do you have any cones to trade or sell?  Best regards,    Paul


----------

